# what is it?



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

i bought these as red bellies and i noticed the shape of the head is different fromt my old schoal so are they actual red bellies or what? i had to take it out of teh tank cuz he kept moving and i couldnt get a clear shot of it. anyways also with that look closely at the eye, is it normal or what (its a bit going inside his face)


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Yep, RBP


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like a wild caught natt.


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

what about the eye? its looks like its been pushed inside his face


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

it might just be from laying on the ground. is the eye always like that or did you only notice it once out of the tank? and yea just a RBP.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Agree with above


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

AS fan said:


> it might just be from laying on the ground. is the eye always like that or did you only notice it once out of the tank? and yea just a RBP.


 i noticed it when i took it out of the tank. this guy is pretty aggressive tho, even tho hes the smallest of my schoal he is still very territorial and aggressive towards the other pygos


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea nothings wrong then as long as the eye looks normal now. happens all the time.


----------

